# RTL-Club-Mitgliedschaft



## rennbesen (4 Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor ca 3 wochen ein club-magazin vom rtl-club erhalten. Es war ein schreiben dabei wo ich herzlichst beim rtl-club begrüßt worden bin. Ich habe mich nie beim club angemeldet, war auch auf keiner rtl-seite im internet.
Bei dem schreiben hieß es ich kann mir jeden monat die neuste cd oder irgendwelche bücher bestellen, bzw. es wird mir was zugeschickt, wenn ich nicht bis zum angegebenen termin absage. Ich habe denen per email mitgeteilt das ich keine interesse an dem club habe und natürlich keine antwort erhalten.Ich weiß jetzt nicht mal ob ich schon ein club-mitglied bin oder nicht, auf dem schreiben war eine kundennummer, es stand aber noch ein satz dabei der lautete: Hier wär  ihre clubmitgliedskarte wenn sie diese angefordert hätten. Hat irgend jemand vielleicht erfahrung mit sowas und kann mir sagen was ich machen soll?

PS: gestern habe ich das 2. magazin erhalten....

Danke Euch!


----------



## Siggi-51 (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: RTL-Club-Mitgliedschaft*

Hallo,
ich war vor Jahren mal Mitglied in diesem "Club", allerdings hatte ich mich angemeldet. Im kleingedruckten hatte ich dann entdeckt, daß man bei dieser tollen Mitgliedschaft monatlich eine CD mit aktuellen Hits kaufen muß, wenn man sie nicht jedesmal ausdrücklich abbestellt oder eine andere angebotene CD bestellt. Da mir diese Verkaufsstrategie nach dem Strickmuster des Bertelsmann-Buchclubs nicht gefiel, habe ich immer nach Eingang des Club-Magazins per Fax die CD abbestellt. Nach wenigen Monaten kam kein Magazin mehr, obwohl ich mich nicht abgemeldet hatte und meine "Mitgliedschaft" hatte sich ohne mein Zutun erledigt. Dieses Magazin ist doch eh mehr ein Verkaufskatalog für diversen Schnickschnack und enthält nur nebenbei ein paar Infos zum aktuellen TV-Programm - nichts was man wirklich braucht (meine persönliche Meinung).
Gruß  Siggi


----------



## rennbesen (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: RTL-Club-Mitgliedschaft*

Danke Siggi für deine antwort.  ich denke jetzt mal das ich gar nichts mache, schließlich hab ich mich nirgends angemeldet und auch nichts bestellt.Außerdem hat man ja besseres zu tun als sich mit irgendwelchen "clubs" anzulegen.

Gruß aus Bayern, Silvia!


----------



## Strandhafer (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: RTL-Club-Mitgliedschaft*

Hallo, mich hat der rtl-club über das Telefon geworben und ich habe noch nie bei denen irgendwas bestellt, mal sehen wie lange sie mir das club-magazin noch zusenden. Ich bestelle die CD des Monats immer über die Webseite ab.


----------



## Kurtknut (10 Juli 2007)

*AW: RTL-Club-Mitgliedschaft*

Hallo,
auch ich bin nun in die Fänge des RTL-Club´s geraten:
Ich bekam letzten Monat von denen eine e-mail als Willkommensgruß + Mitgliedsnummer, obwohl ich mich nie angemeldet habe. Habe nicht darauf reagiert. Dann kam per Post das "Clubmagazin", welches ich sogleich ins Altpapier entsorgt habe. Etwas später wurde mir die CD des Monats zugesandt
mit der Bitte um Zahlung von 17,-EUR.
Nun habe ich in den sauren Apfel gebissen und habe ein Einschreiben hingeschickt (4,10 EUR) mit dem Hinweis dass ich nix bestellt habe, in Zukunft keine Sendungen mehr wünsche und dass die unverlangt zugesandte CD zur Abholung von denen für 4 Wochen bereitliegt.
Nun schreibt RTL-Club zurück dass ich (als angebliches Mitglied!!!) die CD 
noch heute zurücksenden möge (natürlich auf meine Kosten) wg. des Widerrufsrechts... Wahrscheinlich kommt dann nächsten Monat die nächste CD...!
Was ist das bloß für ein Nepp!!! Habe nie was unterschrieben!!!
Wer kann Tipps geben???


----------



## Strandhafer (10 Juli 2007)

*AW: RTL-Club-Mitgliedschaft*

Hallo Kurtknut,

ich weiß zwar nicht, ob sich der RTL-Club noch mal  bei Dir meldet oder Dir nochmal ein Magazin zusendet, aber Du hast die Möglichkeit die CD abzubestellen.

Um die CD abzubestellen, mußt Du auf die Internetseite vom RTL Club gehen. Dort findest Du, zwar versteckt, einen Button um die CD abzubestellen. Das kannst Du auch telefonisch über eine 01805 Nummer. Du findest Informationen dazu im Magazin.


----------



## Kurtknut (10 Juli 2007)

*AW: RTL-Club-Mitgliedschaft*

Hallo Strandhafer,
danke für den Hinweis. Die Seite habe ich noch nie aufgerufen, ich scheute mich noch davor, womöglich dient mein Anklicken in der genannten homepage dann als Bekenntnis zur Mitgliedschaft gegenüber dem "RTL-club"!?
*Und setzt nicht eine Abbestellung der CD eine vorherige Bestellung voraus???*
Wie gesagt: Ich habe mit diesem Verein keine Verträge gemacht, nichts versehentlich angeklickt, nichts unterschrieben.
Wahrscheinlich hat hier jemand der meine Adresse kennt, mich ohne mein Wissen geworben um Provision zu kassieren.
:unzufrieden:


----------



## Marben (12 August 2008)

*AW: RTL-Club-Mitgliedschaft*

Mir ist es jetzt auch passiert mit dem RTL-Club :cry:

Ich habe vor 2 Wochen auf der Seite von RTL einen Hartz IV Ratgeber für 3,99 EUR bestellt. Seitdem werde ich vom RTL Club belästigt. Ich habe bei der Bestellung alles genau durchgelesen, da stand nix davon das ich jetzt de Club beitrete. Erst kam ein Magazin und am Samstag hatte ich eine CD im Briefkasten für 18,99 EUR.

Montag habe ich die CD zurückgeschickt mit dem Hinweis das ich nie einen Vertrag abgeschlossen geschweige denn meine Erlaubnis zur Kontaktaufnahme gegeben habe und das sie es zukünftig unterlassen sollen mir irgendetwas zuzuschicken.

Ab sofort werde ich die Annahme von allem was vom RTL-Club kommt verweigern.

Heute rief dann der RTL-Club bei mir an und meinte ich könnte an einem kostenlosen Gewinnspiel teilnehmen. :wall:


----------



## TimTaylor (13 August 2008)

*AW: RTL-Club-Mitgliedschaft*

jaja, der RTL Club ...
ich frage mich, wie die an die Adressen kommen.
Diese adresse hier (quasi 2t Wohnsitz) ist nirgends bekannt, 
noch nicht mal bei meiner ex, und hier flattern die kleinen Packerls von den 
Ganzen Clubs rein ... komisch irgendwo. 
das letzte ist ins Postfach gekommen, habe ich mit dem hinweis "VERSTORBEN" zurückgehen lassen. mal gespannt.


----------



## Heikeline (13 August 2008)

*AW: RTL-Club-Mitgliedschaft*

Hallo,

ja gibt es diese Masche immer noch. Das Gleiche ist mir schon vor einigen Jahren passiert. Ich hatte ein Magazin im Briefkasten, durchgeblättert und den ganzen Mist weggeschmissen. Irgendwann kam eine CD mit Rechnung natürlich. Daraufhin habe ich dort angerufen und mächtig Dampf abgelassen. Man sagte mir, ich hätte die Beilage lesen und kündigen müssen. Ich hätte so also stillschweigend akzeptiert. Die CD war übrigens deren Auswahl. Habe dann mit Anwalt gedroht, dann hat mich die nette Dame aus der Kartei gelöscht. Rücksendung der CD natürlich auf meine Kosten.


Viele Grüße
Heike


----------



## Captain Picard (13 August 2008)

*AW: RTL-Club-Mitgliedschaft*



Heikeline schrieb:


> . Rücksendung der CD natürlich auf meine Kosten.


Wieso das denn? Für unverlangt zugesandte Warensendungen  besteht keine Rücksendungspflicht.
Lediglich eine übliche Aufbewahrungspflicht. Die kann auch darin bestehen es in den Mülleimer zu schmeissen


----------



## Heikeline (13 August 2008)

*AW: RTL-Club-Mitgliedschaft*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wieso das denn? Für unverlangt zugesandte Warensendungen  besteht keine Rücksendungspflicht.
> Lediglich eine übliche Aufbewahrungspflicht. Die kann auch darin bestehen es in den Mülleimer zu schmeissen



Tja, heute bin ich auch schlauer,schon, weil ich regelmäßig in diesem Forum lese. Wie gesagt, das ist schon ein paar Jahre her.


----------



## Heiko (13 August 2008)

*AW: RTL-Club-Mitgliedschaft*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wieso das denn? Für unverlangt zugesandte Warensendungen  besteht keine Rücksendungspflicht.
> Lediglich eine übliche Aufbewahrungspflicht. Die kann auch darin bestehen es in den Mülleimer zu schmeissen


Das hatte ich auch nicht verstanden.


----------



## Marben (13 August 2008)

*AW: RTL-Club-Mitgliedschaft*

Ich habe es auch auf meine Kosten zurück geschickt aber mit einem Brief dabei das sie das zukünftig unterlassen sollen.

Anrufen wollte ich nicht, 14 cr./min waren mir zu teuer.


----------



## Heiko (13 August 2008)

*AW: RTL-Club-Mitgliedschaft*

OK, doppelfunktionale Rücksendung


----------



## Fingorn (29 August 2009)

*AW: RTL-Club-Mitgliedschaft*

Hallo 
bin leider auch über ein Gewinnspiel bei rtl club gelandet . Hab dann als die Cd eintrudelte per email widerspruch angemeldet . Und die Cd auf der Webseite abbestellt hoffe ich muss das nun nicht jeden Monat machen .
in der Antwort stand ua folgendes :
--------------------------------------------
Gemäß Ihren Angaben haben wir jetzt selbstverständlich die
Mitgliedschaft bei top13music sofort wieder storniert.

Das Ihnen vorliegende Startangebot bitten wir freundlich mit
"Annahme verweigert" an uns zurück zu senden, Rücksendekosten
entstehen Ihnen durch diese Versandart nicht. Bereits
geöffnete Päckchen bitten wir mit 1,45 EUR als Großbrief frei
zu machen.
-----------------------------------------

So 
Blöderweise hab ich das Päckchen geöffnet bisher hab ich nie Post erhalten die unerwünscht & kostenpflichtig war . 
Muss ich das Paket jetzt in sonem Umschlag zurückschicken ?.Per Annahme verweigern geht ja leider nicht mehr . 
Habe auch die Befürchtung das hinterher behauptet werden könnte das die Ware dann beschädigt oder gar nicht angekommen ist ?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 02:08:30 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 02:01:37 ----------

Hallo 
bin leider auch über ein Gewinnspiel bei rtl club gelandet . Hab dann als die Cd eintrudelte per email widerspruch angemeldet . Und die Cd auf der Webseite abbestellt hoffe ich muss das nun nicht jeden Monat machen .
in der Antwort stand ua folgendes :
--------------------------------------------
Gemäß Ihren Angaben haben wir jetzt selbstverständlich die
Mitgliedschaft bei top13music sofort wieder storniert.

Das Ihnen vorliegende Startangebot bitten wir freundlich mit
"Annahme verweigert" an uns zurück zu senden, Rücksendekosten
entstehen Ihnen durch diese Versandart nicht. Bereits
geöffnete Päckchen bitten wir mit 1,45 EUR als Großbrief frei
zu machen.
-----------------------------------------

So 
Blöderweise hab ich das Päckchen geöffnet bisher hab ich nie Post erhalten die unerwünscht & kostenpflichtig war . 
Muss ich das Paket jetzt in sonem Umschlag zurückschicken ?.Per Annahme verweigern geht ja leider nicht mehr . 
Habe auch die Befürchtung das hinterher behauptet werden könnte das die Ware dann beschädigt oder gar nicht angekommen ist ?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 02:11:13 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 02:08:30 ----------

Hab seitdem auch nen recht aktives Telefon  was Werbe Anrufe angeht .
Bringt es da was die Telefonnummer zu ändern oder kriegen die die neue Nummer dann anhand der Personen Daten dann auch raus ?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 02:18:26 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 02:11:13 ----------

Mh eigentlich wollte ich mich nicht zitieren sondern nur was ergänzen .
Kann meinen Beitrag leider nur irgendwie nicht editieren sry .
Hoffe kann mir jemand helfen .
mfg Fingorn


----------



## tex-ass (30 August 2009)

*AW: RTL-Club-Mitgliedschaft*

Wenn Du die CD zurück schickst,dann haben die auch deine Adresse.
(noch mehr Ärger)Ich gehe mal voll davon aus,daß Du  übers NET
in diesen >CLUB< gegangen bist,aber woher haben die deine Tel-Nr?
 Mit den pers. Daten immer sparsam sein! 
 PS. Bei dem Wort CLUB krieg ich immer graue Haare.


----------



## mutterheimat (30 August 2009)

*AW: RTL-Club-Mitgliedschaft*

Diesen "Tanz" habe ich auch durch, allerdings bereits mit dem Wissen über unbestellte Waren. Ich habe dann eine Mail geschickt (einschlieslich des Linkes mit dem entsprechenden Gerichtsurteil) + kurzzeitig telefoniert, um nachzufragen, wann denn die Gerichtverhandlung ist, (Ort, Datum, Uhrzeit). Beide unverlangt zugesandten CDs habe noch kurze Zeit behalten, (unausgepackt) und dann verschenkt. Es kam nie wieder etwas. :-D


----------



## portmaria (21 September 2009)

*AW: RTL-Club-Mitgliedschaft*

die wege an mitglieder zu kommen sind gigantisch, aber nicht seriös. hier durch affiliates

affilinet - ProgramInfo (Erfolgreiches Affiliate Marketing mit affilinet, dem führenden Netzwerk in Deutschland)

*RTL Club Gewinnspiel*                            Der RTL Club spielt weiter. Das 100.000€ Gewinnspiel geht in die nächste Runde. Bis zum 30.9. anmelden und gewinnen!  Wieder sind Preise im Wert von 100.000 € zu gewinnen. Wer sich bis zum 30.9.2009 beim RTL Club anmeldet nimmt an der Verlosung teil.  Für Schnellentschlossene gibt es sogar einen Spurtpreis von 10.000 € zu gewinnen!  Nutzen Sie die Gewinnspiel Werbemittel und erhalten Sie € 1,50 pro Lead!   Treten Sie ein in die Welt der Stars. RTL Club ohne jede Verpflichtung und absolut kostenlos! Die Anmeldung im RTL Club ist jetzt noch einfacher und schneller.  Der RTL Club bietet exklusive Gewinnspiele mit Preisen, die es so nirgendwo zu kaufen gibt: Komparsenrollen,  Meet and Greets, Setbesuche, VIP Tickets usw. Ihre Nutzer erhalten regelmäßig das kostenlose RTL Club Magazin frei Haus geliefert mit exklusiven Infos rund um  die RTL Shows und Stars sowie aktuelle Backstage Berichte und News.   Für jede bestätigte Neuanmeldung erhalten Sie einen CPL von € 1,50 (Lead wird über DoubleOpt-In Verfahren erzeugt).  Auf Anfrage werden gerne Werbemittel im Sonderformat erstellt! Kontakt: heidman engelken intermedia GmbH, Stefanie Tegeler. Mail an [email protected], Telefon 040-39879-198.  Bewerben Sie sich noch heute!                                                             

                                      Einschränkungen des Advertisers                   Keine Provisionsweitergabe über Cashbacksysteme Paidmailings nur ohne Klickvergütung Keine Coregistrierungen                     		             
Um an diesem Programm teilzunehmen, müssen Sie sich zuerst bei affilinet anmelden.


auftraggeber ist __SKMTITLE__


also ein jäger und sammler für callcenter.

ich bin auch opfer eines gewinnspieles mit zwangsregistrierung für rtl-club, aber die wege dieses unternehmens sind absolut unseriös.

hier weiteres beispiel
RTL Club! Exklusive Club Vorteile! Alle Stars und alle Infos - Jetzt kostenlos Mitglied werden

Donnerstag, 15.12.2005    RTL Club! Exklusive Club Vorteile! Alle Stars und alle Infos - Jetzt kostenlos Mitglied werden und das RTL Club Magazin gratis erhalten. Du möchtest hinter die Kulissen schauen und den Stars in der Garderobe ganz nah sein? Hier gibt es exklusive Infos, tolle Gewinnspiele und das alles absolut kostenlos!

dann gibt es zahlreiche gewinnspiele, die nur das sammeln von daten im sinn haben. provision pro spiel 1-2 euro. kombiniert man mehere angebote in form von zwangsregistrierung kommt ein verdienst für den betreiber des spieles von 10 -20 euro raus. bei einer zwangsregistrierung bestätigt man nur agb des gewinnspieles usw.

es gibt sogar foren, die daten von mitgliedern verkaufen... 

ich bin durch zwangsregistrierung reingetappt und habe nix bestätigt. seither halte ich nix mehr davon...


----------

